# Windows movie maker alternative



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

So I've used WMM for a # of media projects, but find that its lack of tools and its tendency to freeze to be quite annoying. I am looking for some alternative software (freeware preferably, but it doesn't matter) that is a little more versitle.


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

if being free isnt a requirement then i suggest adobe premiere. more features than you will ever need to use (or probably be able to)
-mphair


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=vso_DivXtoDVD is recommended a lot. Click the tools link on the left for a complete list of tools. You can get enough free tools to do a complete DVD but they require a lot of time to learn.

A cheap and easy pay solution with good results is Ulead Video Studio.

If you really want to expnad you're creativity to the limits then free does not come into the picture. Ulead Media Studio Pro is about the cheapest you're going to get, Adobe Premerie and Vegas fall into the same category. They are only editors though you'll still need a Authoring application. For that I'd suggest DVD Workshop by Ulead. It is one product they have that is by far one of the best on the market.


----------

